
Executive Summary: ‘The vast majority only have one online subscription’ - hhs
http://www.digitalnewsreport.org/survey/2019/overview-key-findings-2019/
======
DiogenesBarrel
Everything new is old. It would be more funny if it wasn't so frustrating.

 _News organisations are increasingly looking to subscription and membership
or other forms of reader contribution to pay the bills in a so-called ‘pivot
to paid’._

Right, so just the way newspapers were forever. There was a brief few years
where all the online newspapers had a good old fashioned Mexican standoff
about who would put their content behind a paywall first. Now they they've all
taken the plunge, we are back to the 1950s.

 _Platforms are rethinking their responsibilities in the face of events
(Christchurch attacks, Molly Russell suicide) and regulatory threats, with
Facebook rebalancing its business towards messaging apps and groups – the so-
called ‘pivot to private’._

Right, a communication medium where people send messages to each other one-on-
one or to select groups.

 _Meanwhile audiences continue to embrace on-demand formats with new
excitement around podcasts (New York Times, Guardian) and voice technologies –
the so-called ‘pivot to audio’._

Audio? Imagine that. My grandparents next to their big honkin' living room
radio would laugh their heads off.

